# sinfoni speakers



## f1solara (Sep 1, 2008)

hi everyone, 

I am just getting back into Car audio after a large hiatus 8 years, my
friend mentioned something about Sinfoni Erioco speakers and how wonderful 
they are. I have searched and there are a few threads about it them but 
not very much

I currently have a Dynaudio System 360 and very happy but also
really curious if they are as good as my friend was saying. 

any feedback and suggestions or a replacement?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Probably a lateral move

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Your install and tune probably matter more than minute differences in QUALITY speakers. Tell us about the rest of your system, especially DSP capability. You might be better off asking for the best person in LA to tune your car as that would likely make much more of a difference than changing speakers.


----------



## f1solara (Sep 1, 2008)

From my experience, speakers make a huge difference, I left the car audio stuff behind and started putting money into my home system. There is a point where the speakers don't make much difference but tonally there is something to be said. 

As far as my system, 

Alpine INE-W957HD
Alpine PDX-V9 
Alpine PDX-M12 
Alpine PXA-H800 

Dynaudio System 360


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

I have much more experience in home theater and the room/environment matters much more than the speaker. I've heard my speakers, JTR 212, in several different rooms and the speaker sounds much better in a treated room. I've also heard the $15,000 a pair JBL M2 studio reference monitors in an untreated room and I wasn't that impressed, yet it consistently gets rave reviews for being one of the flattest, most accurate speakers ever created. So after hearing so many speakers in so many different theater rooms, I know the room/environment matter so much more than the actual speaker, when talking about QUALITY and generally equivalent speakers.

Considering how bad an environment a car is for audio, tells me all I need to know about how much the speakers matter. I think the speakers matter but the install and tune matter more, especially with a quality set such as the Dynaudio. I'd also suggest bypassing the passive crossovers and going active for even more control (wasn't clear on if you're running full active or not).

I'd say get a master to do your tune but if you've already made up your mind on speakers, then go buy the Sinfoni's and go ahead and plan for a quality tune to be done as soon as you get them. Without the tune and a quality install, it doesn't really matter how much money you spend on speakers as you won't reach their fullest capabilities without a great tune.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

In my personal experience the Sinfoni gear just sounds better than the similar level Dynas. BUT like everyone said tuning/DSP/placement will make a huge change in a speakers sound.
That being said I have A/B Dyna Esotar against Sinfoni Maestoso and Dyna 360 against the Erioco and mounted on a table in a box the Sinfoni always sounded better TO ME. I just like their sound signature. I like them so much that on my first "Are you nucking futs?" build I am going all Sinfoni and even using the Erioco in that build.


----------



## f1solara (Sep 1, 2008)

thanks LazerSVT for your opinions!

I wonder if anyone has them in so cal to audition them? 

anyone else have opinions on them or suggestions of a replacement set for the 
Dynaudios ?


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Sinfoni Eroico will sound better then the Dyn 360 set, can not go wrong with Sinfoni at all!


----------



## CrossFired (Jan 24, 2008)

I would not say one is better then the other, they are just different. 
For my taste, the Dyna is far better.




f1solara said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> I am just getting back into Car audio after a large hiatus 8 years, my
> friend mentioned something about Sinfoni Erioco speakers and how wonderful
> ...


----------



## SQBimmer (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm currently working on an SQ build with the Sinfoni Tempo series. I personally chose Sinfoni over Dynaudio due to their sound characteristic. I live in Orange County, and I'd be happy to give you a demo when everything is installed and tuned. it will probably be completed towards the end of the month.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Spend as you wish, but a tune can make the finest driver sound like garbage, or a bargain basement driver sound like the steal of the century. Expecting the most expensive driver to sound better in an automotive environment, not tuned, simply on its superior design or materials is a foolish proposition. Until your system is tuned to fix the response, which will in turn make any adequate driver sound spectacular, chasing the final posibilities gained from elite drivers is a waste of your time. Not to mention it will lead to constant disappointment, and an empty wallet........


If and when you have someone capable to pull the full potential out of your system through tuning, or you arrive at this capability yourself, only then can you reap the benefits of that small percentage achievable through top tier equipment, if there is any to be had.

Just my 2 cents.......that happens to be brutally true.......


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I am a dealer for both and the dyn 360 never did all that much for me. I'm not a big fan of the dome midrange, no matter where it was mounted (kicks/a-pillar). We are talking a 3-way vs a 2-way. But I do think the Eroico is a really nice set. Install/Tune will make or break any speaker set.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Werd.......I would never argue the sinfoni gear isn't lustful, lol. I just see many people expecting monetary investment to mean more than the intellectual investment of learning to tune a car properly. Tuning gains are monumental, adequate vs elite gear gains are incremental.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

claydo said:


> *Tuning gains are monumental, adequate vs elite gear gains are incremental.*


Great quote!


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Install and tune matter more... As long as your speakers fit the application.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I find it funny that the people that always say that are running higher end gear. Yes tune, install and placement does make one hell of a difference but but the speakers make nearly as much.
People come on here all the time asking about speakers and people instantly harp on tune and all like taking a Panny Tube and some Brax amps and a Helix pro will make some Dayton 12" subs with Silver Flute mids and some $40 Parts Express tweeters sound just like a set of Focal Utopias with some Dayton Esotar subs.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

LaserSVT said:


> I find it funny that the people that always say that are running higher end gear. Yes tune, install and placement does make one hell of a difference but but the speakers make nearly as much.
> People come on here all the time asking about speakers and people instantly harp on tune and all like taking a Panny Tube and some Brax amps and a Helix pro will make some Dayton 12" subs with Silver Flute mids and some $40 Parts Express tweeters sound just like a set of Focal Utopias with some Dayton Esotar subs.


You see, folks who choose to run the premium gear tend to take offense, and jump straight to defending their choice of brand. If you read my statement earlier I claimed that with proper tuning one could make the finest drivers sound like garbage. I then replied to jerry that I wouldn't argue for a minute about the lustyness of the mentioned sinfonis.......the default arguement from the gear defenders is always that someone is directly comparing the elite gear to the cheapest available, when nobody really is. This man is starting with a very capable component set, dyns for christ sake, and looking for massive gains by going up a step in driver quality, when honestly........if he can't make the dyns sing, how do you think the sinfonis performance is going to play out in his instal? The sinfonis are fine drivers, I'm sure, so are his dyns......if he was running silver flutes or another really bargain driver, I might could accept the upgrade as hey, I've tuned the wheels off these drivers, and I'm not getting the response I need, so I'm gonna get these fine drivers as an upgrade. If you have a capable set, like the dyns the op has, and you know what you're doing, and then are hunting slight gains through equipment upgrades.......so be it.....but, I stick to my statement that tuning gains can he huge, while going from capable drivers to another capable driver is going to have incremental gains at best. There is no cause for anyone to defend their choices in light of this recomendation........


Aaand, no one is telling him to swap out his dyns for boss either.......most of us know the value of well designed goods.......


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

I actually got my full sinfoni tempo set installed yesterday and did a retune.. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Huge difference?  

I'm not a hater but I think some of the crowd that makes claims that they dropped in some speakers and didn't have to touch the eq or didn't need as much eq leaves me scratching my head and wondering how objective they'd be if they saw before and after measurements.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

I800C0LLECT said:


> Huge difference?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


No comment

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Those sinfoni speakers sure do look good though!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

They definitely do look good. They also match my cars interior trim nearly perfect 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Tempo's sure are purdy


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Sorry to hear you don't have any comment On these.


Well it's only been 12 hours, most of which has been used to sleep.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> No comment
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Sub'd .


----------



## soundquality4me (Aug 8, 2014)

sqnut said:


> Sub'd .



x2 hearing a comparison from somebody who has owned both the dynaudio and symphony is huge for me!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

soundquality4me said:


> x2 hearing a comparison from somebody who has owned both the dynaudio and symphony is huge for me!


well i do have the dyn mw182's but those are in a different car and are also incomparable to anything sinfoni makes. when i compare or make recommendations, i try to be as fair as possible. im not going to say "oh dynaudios have much better midbass than sinfonis" when in reality i was using a 10 inch sub/midbass in a bomb proof door vs a 6 inch mid in a door that has basic amount of deadener, sealed within reason, and a layer of thin foam. what i will do, is a comparison of one 6 inch mid vs another 6 inch mid in the same install both in the same car/installwith an optimal tune and do my best to evaluate both and give an honest opinion. but, maybe i can get some dynaudios in here as well. i think my coworker has a spare set i can also try


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

We want comparisons, not a game of dodge ball.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

I give him props though, he is really good at Dodgeball!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Bayboy said:


> We want comparisons, not a game of dodge ball.


----------



## f1solara (Sep 1, 2008)

I understand the idea of a retune and install but before this system, I had an Alpine F#1 Status system in my Sentra. I may be a bit out of the game but I understand how to tune a vehicle and how I want my car to sound.

One comment from this old dog, is that there are things that DSP and install will not do. 
mechanical parameters and tonal signatures are some things that an install cannot change. 

A DSP will not make the woofer have more xmax or change the inductance.

I look forward to hear some comments about experiences between the dynaudios vs the Sinfonis.

thanks again everyone!


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

But today we know much more about how the playback interacts with the vehicle and brain.

You should poke around the site... Million band eq's have really changed the game.  

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Two things handled by a tune... acoustic issues of the vehicle & anomalies of the drivers. The former is the biggest, while the latter is still not to be overlooked regardless of how minor to the former. To swap drivers without a retune is to subject the new drivers to the response compensation of the ones before them IMO. Each should be presented with their own optimal tune.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

1800Collect, Looking at your sig, seems like you have a little ammo in your pocket. So, the man with $1,850 3/ways is questioning the guys with $1,750 2-ways? hmmmmm. Splitting hairs a little.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Niebur3 said:


> 1800Collect, Looking at your sig, seems like you have a little ammo in your pocket. So, the man with $1,850 3/ways is questioning the guys with $1,750 2-ways? hmmmmm. Splitting hairs a little.


to be honest id think a 2 way should be very close to on par with a similarly priced 3 way.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

f1solara said:


> I look forward to hear some comments about experiences between the dynaudios vs the Sinfonis


again, i do not have dynaudios (for this car). the car that the sinfonis are in are a different car than my sig. the car is a 2012 honda civic. id say the best car for a stock or street class install. tweeters come in from the factory in the a pillars on axis, very good trunk for IB, pretty well sealed doors minus one hole from the factory, deep and wide dash thats relatively flat minus the gauge cluser (only problem with this car), etc.. equipment is Panasonic tube deck, helix dsp, zapco st-4xii bridged to mids, zapco st-2x to tweeters, zapco ST-1650XM II to (2) DIYMA R12's set up IB. first setup of speakers were sinfoni tempo mids with scanspeak r3004 tweeters. now the sinfoni tweeters are in as well. still got some break in time to go. next will be audiofrog gb60 and gb10


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

f1solara said:


> I understand the idea of a retune and install but before this system, I had an Alpine F#1 Status system in my Sentra. I may be a bit out of the game but I understand how to tune a vehicle and how I want my car to sound.
> 
> One comment from this old dog, is that there are things that DSP and install will not do.
> mechanical parameters and tonal signatures are some things that an install cannot change.
> ...


Ok.....looks like yall got it then.....I'm out.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Niebur3 said:


> 1800Collect, Looking at your sig, seems like you have a little ammo in your pocket. So, the man with $1,850 3/ways is questioning the guys with $1,750 2-ways? hmmmmm. Splitting hairs a little.


I think 2 way can sound just as good as 3 way.

I'm not against choice of hardware. Buy whatever makes you feel good... But swapping out high end brands isn't going to be monumental

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

I800C0LLECT said:


> I think 2 way can sound just as good as 3 way.
> 
> I'm not against choice of hardware. Buy whatever makes you feel good... But swapping out high end brands isn't going to be monumental
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


what did you have before you had AF? And what what the sound difference? Not monumental?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

miniSQ said:


> what did you have before you had AF? And what what the sound difference? Not monumental?


if i remember correctly i think he had some JBL's..? p660c? or was that someone else


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Current car went from stock to factory + ms8 and then the audiofrogs with amps and DSP.

I've swapped a lot of brands. First car audio install was a/d/s. After swapping way too many speakers in cars and getting similar response L/R eq was my first big step towards DSP. I gained results that I wasn't getting with passive techniques or swapping speakers

My factory speakers were 2 way with the mid sealed and running full range; tweeter had a 6db attenuation starting at 5khz or so. The ms-8 was astounding. I almost wanted to run those on discreet channels to see how well it would perform with just a sub added.

Anyways, there's nothing I can say to change minds. Just thought I'd try to help out the op's wallet


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Is there a MSRP price list for the Sinfoni floating around as I'm not sure where the Erioco series compares to the Tempo series to other brands. Or can someone help me out with rough prices on tweets and 6.5". Just wondering.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

dgage said:


> Is there a MSRP price list for the Sinfoni floating around as I'm not sure where the Erioco series compares to the Tempo series to other brands. Or can someone help me out with rough prices on tweets and 6.5". Just wondering.


Eroico is $1,285
Tempo Series (active) is $1,740


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2016)

As most of the forum members know, I'm a card carrying Sinfoni fan.... but for very good reason. I know the product inside and out.... I know the company and owners very well....

Most importantly, I trust the product.....!

If you would like to see my install log it's at this link....

http://diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=224257

I've been VERY happy with the Sinfoni 2way I have in my Acura. It's a fairly simply install with tweeters in the A-pillars firing on axis and the woofers in Modified door panels. ... 

Here's my RTA curve with no EQ applied.... I used the Reference curve for the Helix DSP Pro as the guideline.... seems to be a pretty good match. ....










I'm pretty happy with this.... how about you ?

My point is, quality does matter.... 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Quality does matter, of course. But to be fair, a flat rta without eq straight out of the car makes me question how and why.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Absolutely... Nothing wrong with quality. Nobody is downplaying sinfoni.

But... That measurement without any help? Uh... Weird

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

The dsp is up for sale?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

LaserSVT said:


> I find it funny that the people that always say that are running higher end gear. Yes tune, install and placement does make one hell of a difference but but the speakers make nearly as much.
> People come on here all the time asking about speakers and people instantly harp on tune and all like taking a Panny Tube and some Brax amps and a Helix pro will make some Dayton 12" subs with Silver Flute mids and some $40 Parts Express tweeters sound just like a set of Focal Utopias with some Dayton Esotar subs.


having tuned many cars, from high end to absolute junk - i'm always surprised at what i can pull out of "mid-fi" equipment.

jus sayin.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

benny z said:


> having tuned many cars, from high end to absolute junk - i'm always surprised at what i can pull out of "mid-fi" equipment.
> 
> jus sayin.


yup. i tuned a member on heres 3 way front stage that costed a total of like 160 dollars. sounded damn good when it was done. definitely not a multi thousand dollar difference vs my front stage, thats for damn sure


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I wish I had my iasca score sheets from 20 years ago. I always pulled a 19/20 or 20/20 for the RTA section without any EQ/DSP. I never realized how hard that actually was until I changed cars and gear. I was too young to know any better. Lol.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

It's not that we don't believe it's possible but putting mids in the doors and speakers in the pillars isn't going to produce the Harman curve

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

benny z said:


> having tuned many cars, from high end to absolute junk - i'm always surprised at what i can pull out of "mid-fi" equipment.
> 
> jus sayin.


I agree. A tune can make all the difference in the world. I have spent minimal time in friends cars tuning sub $200 speakers and making them sound great but still dont change that a high end set on the same equipment will just sound better.

Ive played with nearly everything too. lol Except Audio Frog. Nobody near me has them so I have never heard a set. Id buy a set to install in one of my cars to play with but I get lazy and just dropped the cost of a new Kia on my Sinfoni gear. lol


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Graph of the drivers without vehicle acoustics added?


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

SQ_TSX said:


> Here's my RTA curve with no EQ applied.... *I used the Reference curve for the Helix DSP Pro as the guideline.*... seems to be a pretty good match. ....





I800C0LLECT said:


> But... That measurement without any help? Uh... Weird
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk





I800C0LLECT said:


> It's not that we don't believe it's possible but putting mids in the doors and speakers in the pillars isn't going to produce the Harman curve
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


He is defining / using the reference curve, so the unit is already equalizing internally even though manually there's no eq applied.

Guys, at the end of a day they are speakers. All you need is one that is flat with good on / off axis response in the pass band you use and one that has a good distortion profile, that's it. There are $ 50 woofers and $ 1000 ones that meet this criteria.The rest is down to the tune and install. Will the $ 1000 speaker sound 20 times better? Heck no.

Can we please stop talking about the signature of a speaker, cause that just makes no sense. You don't want to hear the signature of the speaker, you want to hear the recording, not the speaker. If the speaker has a signature (peak or dips in response) you're going to have to tune it out. You should be tuning speakers to get the same sound i.e. what's on the recording. Why is this so difficult to understand?

By all accounts the Sinfonis are very well built speakers, but at the end of the day if all that build quality doesn't translate into better response / distortion / Ts etc, it's just cosmetic. Swapping in a Sinfoni or Dyn etc in place of your silver flute and vifa is not miraculously going to give you aural bliss.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for clearing that up. I wasn't sure if he was trying to say he achieved that just by swapping speakers. Good to know 

I'm with you... As long as the speaker is used within it's limits it's going to sound great.

Great sound isn't in the price or perceived quality... It's in the application. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Cleared that up? I'm not sure I follow. What do you mean by internally equalized? Are you saying the driver just so happen to have the needed response to make that curve without electronic manipulation aside from xovers? If so, that's why I asked to see a graph as I find that interesting regardless if it was luck of the draw. As far as people asking for a signature, I see no problem with anyone inquiring of that like they have done on any other driver and was answered subjectively. Perhaps I'm missing the point again.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

He's telling us that the graph is a corrected response from LaserSVT. Where as I felt it was presented as uncorrected vehicle response... if he was trying to portray that as uncorrected I doubted his claims.

I like SVT and his reviews but he leaves out caveats in statements. I know I've read many times before that he's swapped in sinfoni and used less eq to achieve preferred sound. Those statements don't hold water with me. They aren't objective and lead people to believe that different speakers have a "signature sound" that is achieved only through purchase.

I don't justify what I own that way. I want, so I have it. I tried swapping gear under the presumption of signature sound. Know what? I accidentally made one setup sound like another... Then tuned it to sound like another. That was a big revelation and really helped quell the need to try anything and everything.

How did Scott Buwalda turn anything into gold before hybrid audio?... Intelligent application and tuning. How did the grand national do what it did?... The same. That's why I like to follow the ideas of Erin and Patrick

Application of knowledge is greater than perceived "signature sound". And that's why these discussions take place. For all the new members reading, I'd like them to realize their goal is achievable and not based on ability to purchase.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackk (Dec 27, 2010)

I800C0LLECT said:


> Application of knowledge is greater than perceived "signature sound". And that's why these discussions take place. For all the new members reading, I'd like them to realize their goal is achievable and not based on ability to purchase.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Very good advice! but in the age of materialistic world, it's sooooo hard to resist when one sees others rocking w/ fancy gears. hmm what if I had that nicer gear?! LoL



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Let's not get lost in semantics. Equalized or not equalized and where in the system if the EQ is showing flat or is that screen misrepresented?


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Bayboy said:


> Let's not get lost in semantics. Equalized or not equalized and where in the system if the EQ is showing flat or is that screen misrepresented?


I noticed the auto tune button and wondered. Every averaged response I've seen had never looked close to that without help.

That response graph from laserSVT is corrected according to sqnut who is familiar with the software. I'm not familiar so i didn't make the claim. However, anybody who's read up on how the environment effects sound knows his curve wouldn't take place without active or passive(room treatments, etc) corrections.

And you can't passively correct an environment without measuring the response of the room anyways. You can't toss in quality gear and achieve that with just amplification

With that said...laserSVT provided an eq'd response. The manual eq that is flat is in addition to the corrected response that is displayed

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## firebirdude (Dec 24, 2009)

I want my speakers to sound great to my ears. I couldn't give a **** less what the curve looks like. Just sayin....


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

"timbre"

tim·bre
ˈtambər
_noun_
the character or quality of a musical sound or voice as distinct from its pitch and intensity

pitch and intensity. read it again. pitch...and...intensity...

yes, we control those characteristics (within reason) with dsp.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

firebirdude said:


> I want my speakers to sound great to my ears. I couldn't give a **** less what the curve looks like. Just sayin....


Others give a **** when they're tired of swapping speakers and can't figure out how to achieve what they want....

And if it didn't matter why did svt try to justify his preferred brand with a response graph?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I800C0LLECT said:


> I noticed the auto tune button and wondered. Every averaged response I've seen had never looked close to that without help.
> 
> That response graph from laserSVT is corrected according to sqnut who is familiar with the software. I'm not familiar so i didn't make the claim. However, anybody who's read up on how the environment effects sound knows his curve wouldn't take place without active or passive(room treatments, etc) corrections.
> 
> ...


Thanks. That brought clarity.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

LaserSVT didn't post it. SQ_TSX did. Just clarifying

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2016)

I800C0LLECT said:


> Others give a **** when they're tired of swapping speakers and can't figure out how to achieve what they want....
> 
> And if it didn't matter why did *svt try to justify his preferred brand with a response graph?*
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I just want to clarify... LaserSVT did not post that graph... I did... it's of my car, not his.... My attempt to post my input and thoughts... 

Unless I'm mistaken, his equipment is still sitting in boxes waiting to be installed.

Just wanted to clear that up.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> LaserSVT didn't post it. SQ_TSX did. Just clarifying
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


My bad... I'm an ass. I should have looked

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2016)

Not at all sir....

Just want to make sure he wasn't hung with something he didn't do.... that's all.

I am curious, SQnut mentioned that the DSP Pro was internally applying EQ automatically. .. I'm unaware of such a function...

Now, there is an Auto EQ function that's part of the DSP Pro software.... basically you "draw" the curve you want based on the 1/3 octave centers provided.... you hit the Auto EQ button and the system will try to adjust the response to match whatever curve that is used as the target. However, during this process the various adjustments made are clearly seen in the graph....

I'm very curious about the "internal" EQ that SQnut alluded to....

Thanks guys

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

I'd like to know what vehicle you have if it's not corrected at all. That's pretty rare if so! I don't think most of us have vehicle response as a high priority but it definitely catches my attention

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2016)

I800C0LLECT said:


> I'd like to know what vehicle you have if it's not corrected at all. That's pretty rare if so! I don't think most of us have vehicle response as a high priority but it definitely catches my attention
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Hey bud,
It's an Acura TSX. .. 

Here's the link to it:

http://diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=224257


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

SQ_TSX said:


> I am curious, SQnut mentioned that the DSP Pro was internally applying EQ automatically. .. I'm unaware of such a function...
> 
> Now, there is an Auto EQ function that's part of the DSP Pro software.... basically you "draw" the curve you want based on the 1/3 octave centers provided.... you hit the Auto EQ button and the system will try to adjust the response to match whatever curve that is used as the target. However, during this process the various adjustments made are clearly seen in the graph....
> 
> ...


You specify the curve you want and the unit applies eq to achieve that. Look at the GUI under the 1/3 oct numbers, you have offset numbers for each frequency, that is the eq that is applied, even though the manual eq levels are all at 0.......or am I reading it wrong?


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

SQ_TSX said:


> Hey bud,
> It's an Acura TSX. ..
> 
> Here's the link to it:
> ...


Nice... Wasn't sure if it was an old screen name

I may want to replace my ms-8 . I didn't realize anything else worked so well

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2016)

Man, that MS-8 is pretty nice.... very unique processor. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2016)

sqnut said:


> You specify the curve you want and the unit applies eq to achieve that. Look at the GUI under the 1/3 oct numbers, you have offset numbers for each frequency, that is the eq that is applied, even though the manual eq levels are all at 0.......or am I reading it wrong?


Hi SQnut 

You're partly correct. 

The offset numbers represent how your "target" curve compares to your actual measured curve. So if you want to match your measured curve to the target.... a dust each band by the offset figure...

For example, if the offset is say -5 at 500hz.... if you want to match that specific band to the target... you need to reduce that band by 5.... 

I'm no expert.... but I'm pretty sure that's the case...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Beautiful install! That's a tall order to accomplish on a budget 

Anyways, I've said it before... You can accomplish a great overall response with considerations to placement and install. But it's very uncommon to come out so far ahead of others and swapping out hardware won't do it alone.

I just don't want new members to assume the worst based on budget constraints. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2016)

Understand that brother....

Best wishes 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## soundquality4me (Aug 8, 2014)

I800C0LLECT said:


> Nice... Wasn't sure if it was an old screen name
> 
> I may want to replace my ms-8 . I didn't realize anything else worked so well
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



If you do decide to replace, I will be first in line for your ms-8!


----------



## nickt (Sep 22, 2013)

SQBimmer said:


> I'm currently working on an SQ build with the Sinfoni Tempo series. I personally chose Sinfoni over Dynaudio due to their sound characteristic. I live in Orange County, and I'd be happy to give you a demo when everything is installed and tuned. it will probably be completed towards the end of the month.



Are you done installing your system? I'd love to meet up and listen to your car. Lunch is on me!


----------



## SQBimmer (Sep 29, 2015)

nickt, my system should be up and running and tuned within the next couple of weeks. If you still want a demo, I'll take you up and your offer for lunch. By the way, I'm running the Sinfoni Tempo 3-way components. Let me know.


----------

